# Ben's(Nighty's) Generic Art!



## nightsavior (Nov 28, 2006)

Generic. Yup. Y'know  stuff guys would draw. Cool guys in manly armor...girls waring near nothing though they should be waring armor! Sad is the juvenile nature of man.


----------



## nightsavior (Dec 13, 2006)

Did this for a friend. He wanted a character that looked like Cloud from FF7 with a girl that resembled Aeris. I took a few liberties and made them apart of my super hero universe and  gave them short bios. Once again not that bloody "innovative" or "cutting edge" but it was fun to do and my bud ended up being a happy camper.


----------

